# Rebregat



## TraductoraPobleSec

El fil que va obrir l'Ernest sobre empantanegat/empantanat m'ha fet pensar en el participi del verb _rebregar_, que jo faig anar molt. I vosaltres? 

Així mateix, em pregunto com expressaríeu en castellà que algú ha deixat l'abric tot rebregat sobre el sofà, per exemple (normalment es fa servir el participi de rebregar per dir que una cosa -sobretot peça de roba- ha estat deixada de qualsevol manera en un lloc inadequat, oi?)

Bon dia a tots!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu,

En castellà lo més normal seria dir "dejarlo ahí tirado, todo arrugado" o això al menys és ho que sempre em diu la meva mare . Altra opció més col.loquial seria "dejarlo hecho un burruño/gurruño".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Lumia

Jo en castellà també dic "dejar tirado, todo arrugado", exactament com la mare de l'Antpax (potser és que ja tinc el xip mama incorporat  ), que és el que deia la meva àvia.


----------



## Antpax

Lumia said:


> Jo en castellà també dic "dejar tirado, todo arrugado", exactament com la mare de l'Antpax (potser és que ja tinc el xip mama incorporat  ), que és el que deia la meva àvia.


 
Sembla que tots las mares i avies són el mateix, ja sigui castellà, català o murciana com la meva.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

La meva mare sempre ha dit _rebregat_! I sabeu per què és una expressió molt de mares? Perquè normalment són elles les que foten bronca quan es deix tot tirat de qualsevol manera.

Ant, potser penso que la millor traducció per a deixar una cosa rebregada és això que dius del *burruño* o *gurruño* (jo mai no ho havia sentit!), perquè en català "dejar tirado" té l'equivalent literal, que és "deixar tirat".

No sé si la resta hi esteu d'acord. Així mateix, aprofito per preguntar-vos si també teniu la sensació que això de _rebregat_ ja no es diu tant (conseqüència de la parla _light_).


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> La meva mare sempre ha dit _rebregat_! I sabeu per què és una expressió molt de mares? Perquè normalment són elles les que foten bronca quan es deix tot tirat de qualsevol manera.
> 
> Ant, potser penso que la millor traducció per a deixar una cosa rebregada és això que dius del *burruño* o *gurruño* (jo mai no ho havia sentit!), perquè en català "dejar tirado" té l'equivalent literal, que és "deixar tirat".
> 
> No sé si la resta hi esteu d'acord. Així mateix, aprofito per preguntar-vos si també teniu la sensació que això de _rebregat_ ja no es diu tant (conseqüència de la parla _light_).



Hola,

Burruño o gurruño no ho havia sentit mai tampoc.  Jo faig servir rebregat (i a casa també ho diuen) o també dic que "de qualsevol manera" o "tirat". 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon dia, Mei!

Gràcies per la teva info!


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Burruño o gurruño no ho havia sentit mai tampoc.  Jo faig servir rebregat (i a casa també ho diuen) o també dic que "de qualsevol manera" o "tirat".
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
Hola Mei,

La meva mare també em diu això, en castellà clar , "siempre dejas las cosas tiradas de cualquier manera, no eres nada curioso" (pronuncie-se amb el to d´una mare enfadat i suposo que ho de "curioso" mereixeria un fil propi--edit: he obert un fil en el forum de "solo español", si us voleu pasar les vostres aportacións sempre són benvingudes).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> "siempre dejas las cosas tiradas de cualquier manera, no eres nada curioso" (pronuncie-se amb el to d´una mare enfadat i suposo que ho de "curioso" mereixeria un fil propi--edit: he obert un fil en el forum de "solo español", si us voleu pasar les vostres aportacións sempre són benvingudes).


 
Es podria fer un estudi sobre la parla de les mares. Ma mare diu (bé, deia: ara ja no deixo res rebregat i sóc molt curiosa ) el mateix que la teva, Toniet, però en català : curiós


----------



## chics

Jo sí conec* burruño* (encara que no _gurruño_) però no és llenguatge de mares sino de la gent que ho deixa així. :-B

D'altra banda, conec alguns joves pares que insisteixen molt en què els seus nens petits siguin curiosos, _¡has de ser més curiós, és que no tens curiositat per res! _i ara em feu sospitar que tal vegada ho fan copiant el que els dèien a ells... però referit a la netedat!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> _¡has de ser més curiós, és que no tens curiositat per res! _i ara em feu sospitar que tal vegada ho fan copiant el que els dèien a ells... però referit a la netedat!


 
Ho dius perquè *curiós* pot ser sinònim d'*homosexual*? Jo només conec una persona que faci servir *curiós* en aquest sentit, però ara que tu dius això, Chics, interpreto que no és "idiolecte" del meu amic i prou


----------



## Antpax

La veritat és que jo tampoc coneia "gurruño", ho he trobat aquí en el diccionari de WR. Per altra banda es curiós D) però "gurruño" sí està en el DRAE mentre que "burruño! no. 

Ja mai he sentit (en castellà) "fer alguna cosa amb curiositat" en el sentit de fer-ho amb netedat.

Salut.


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ho dius perquè *curiós* pot ser sinònim d'*homosexual*?


 
Cony. Si és aixì ha de ser només en català, en castellà no ho he sentit mai de la vida.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Lumia

Jo _curiós_ amb el sentit de mirat, net, ordenat... ho he sentit (i ho faig servir) en català, especialment en la construcció "ha quedat curiós" o "deixem-ho curiós". En castellà no ho he sentit mai.

I _rebregat_ sí que se segueix utilitzant. Fins i tot (anècdota) entre algunes mestres d'escola bressol és habitual parlar dels _rebregadets_, nens als quals posen a dormir amb la roba que han de dur l'endemà a escola per no perdre temps al matí vestint-los i, és clar, arriben amb la roba ben rebregada a classe . Si no m'ho hagués explicat una exmestra i m'ho hagués confirmat una altra, no m'ho creuria. No crec que aquesta (posar els nens a dormir ja vestits) sigui una moda exclusiva de Vic i rodals, però no sé què pensar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Cony. Si és aixì ha de ser només en català, en castellà no ho he sentit mai de la vida.


 
A veure què ens diu la Chics, Ant. Jo ja dic que en aquest sentit només conec una persona que ho faci servir. Ell s'autodefineix com a "curiós", eufemisme per no dir directament que és homosexual. Suposo que quan parla en castellà, per dir que és gai diu que és "curioso".


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ho dius perquè *curiós* pot ser sinònim d'*homosexual*? Jo només conec una persona que faci servir *curiós* en aquest sentit, però ara que tu dius això, Chics, interpreto que no és "idiolecte" del meu amic i prou


Nooo... ni ho sabia, això! Volia dir que algunes persones tenen molt interés a despertar la curiositat dels nens (que facin preguntes, que mirin, que toquin...) i per fer-ho usen frases que, potser, van fer servir els seus pares (els avis d'aquests nens) per a dir que siguin nets i polits, que no deixit tot rebregat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci per s'aclariment, al·loteta


----------



## RIU

Antpax said:


> Cony. Si és aixì ha de ser només en català, en castellà no ho he sentit mai de la vida.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Hola, 

No hi ha dia que no em treguis un somriure. Ets un crac.


Referent a rebregat, també diem fet un bunyol.

Referent a curiós per net, en català, mai, i en castellà, fins fa poc ni idea. A més va ser bona per que jo estava netejant un pom que havia embrutat de grassa i un home molt trempat em diu: - mira que curioso! i jo que li contesto: Escolti, que de poms n'hi ha a milers, no fotem ara! I ell em respòn: Limpio, mira que limpio. Que eso ya se lo que es. -I colleja al canto. Que li havia de dir? Vaig acabar i marxar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> No hi ha dia que no em treguis un somriure. Ets un crac.
> 
> 
> Referent a rebregat, també diem fet un bunyol.
> 
> Referent a curiós per net, en català, mai, i en castellà, fins fa poc ni idea. A més va ser bona per que jo estava netejant un pom que havia embrutat de grassa i un home molt trempat em diu: - mira que curioso! i jo que li contesto: Escolti, que de poms n'hi ha a milers, no fotem ara! I ell em respòn: Limpio, mira que limpio. Que eso ya se lo que es. -I colleja al canto. Que li havia de dir? Vaig acabar i marxar.


 
Jo també ho penso: el nostre Toniet sí que és UNA JOIA! 

Que xulo! Mai no ho havia sentit, RIU! 

Quina història més simpàtica!


----------



## Tige

Jo dic molt "rebregat" i crec que també ho he heretat per via materna, igual que un sinònim que m'agrada particularment: "llord/a". La típica frase de ma mare durant la meua adolescència (segons la roba, clar  ) era: "Què llorda que vas!... Ja et pots treure esta jaqueta tan rebregada!!..."


----------



## tuvir

Com se diu llorda en castellá? A ver si con el foro aprendo algo más de catalán aunque entiendo molt la meua conversacíó es poc


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola Mei,
> 
> La meva mare també em diu això, en castellà clar , "siempre dejas las cosas tiradas de cualquier manera, no eres nada curioso" (pronuncie-se amb el to d´una mare enfadat i suposo que ho de "curioso" mereixeria un fil propi--edit: he obert un fil en el forum de "solo español", si us voleu pasar les vostres aportacións sempre són benvingudes).
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Doncs jo no ho havia sentit això, vaja, no ho recordo... Ser curiós perquè no reculls les coses... qué curiós hehe 

(Nois, perdoneu que no contesti tant ràpid i tant sovint com avans.... com qui diu la cosa, vaig una mica de cul!   )

Mei


----------



## Tige

tuvir said:


> Com se diu llorda en castellá? A ver si con el foro aprendo algo más de catalán aunque entiendo molt la meua conversacíó es poc


Benvingut/da al català, Tuvir! 
Acabo de veure que el GREC diu que llord és brut (en castellà "sucio"), però jo sempre li he donat un altre sentit, més semblant a "rebregat". Potser es podria entendre com "desarreglado", "dejado", "feo"... Poc o gens curiós, vaja...


----------



## chics

Per_ llorda_ en el context de la Tige, de paraula de mares referida a l'especte de les filles adolescents, el típic en castellà es "que dejada vas".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Un verb que m'encanta en català (tot i que no m'agrada gens que la gent ho posi en pràctica): BRUTEJAR.

"En Pepet bruteja".


----------

